# Pre-mixed gas thru a marine fuel filter



## Blue Falcon (Apr 16, 2012)

I have an '05 Yamaha 130 HP 2-stroke. It is oil injected, so no mixing oil and gas. I carry enough 2 stroke oil on board to add oil to my fuel tank if the 2 cycle oil pump quits. I also have a marine grade fuel filter just in front of the primer bulb.

My question is, will premixing oil and gas clog my fuel filter? If it would clog the filter, how soon? I would only do this in an emergency to get back home.

Thanks, Blue Falcon


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont know if it will or wont....but i would take stuff to sleeve the fuel line and just take the filter out if you get into that bad of a pinch...also extra fuel line and connectors wouldnt hurt to have on hand all the time as a just in case measure too


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

No it won't.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*livingston marine*

No it will not clog your filter.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I've run an old (1990) Johnson like that for years with no prob. My tanks were external and primer bulb between the tanks and transom mounted filter.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't worry about it failing. You stand a better chance of being hit by a submarine than having an oil pump failure.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

TheCaptKen said:


> Don't worry about it failing. You stand a better chance of being hit by a submarine than having an oil pump failure.




Second that. And no the filter will not clog from oil use. They are designed for using either gas or mixed.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

by the time you realize the oil pump failed..................uh oh..........pick'n up what i'm put'n down.................filter will not clog at all.....


----------

